# Thera Band Found !



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

apropos the forum and being the defacto choice by most of the members i was looking at getting theraband locally as importing the dang thing from the states or uk would be cost prohibitive and i have amassed quite a bit of marbles , lead and steel. i got my hands on 3 mts tbg. the price was also rather reasonable around 21 usd at today's rate.
now waiting for my ss from flippingout to arrive, looks like i may wind up making either a natural or board cutting one out of willow while waiting. thanks to all you guys for putting up the templates!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great, yeah that's a pretty good price. Glad you could source some. I pay about $14, for about 6 ft shipped to my door.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Ebay has some for 5'.. $ 9.40 Shipped, probably U.S. only. drdsupplies_


----------

